# Things that happen or annoy you in this industry...



## TruvisT (Aug 14, 2014)

When a provider does not correctly route your IPv4/27 to your server or your IPv6 and side steps the issue.


----------



## Jack (Aug 14, 2014)

Bit of a vague statement? Care to explain?


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 14, 2014)

When a provider makes false claims/press releases to boost sales. It makes the whole industry look deceptive, immature, and greedy (sometimes I feel like we're all used car salesman tainted by those who purposely sell lemons). Especially when in the same press release they also post the truth to contradict their claims.


----------



## Shoaib_A (Aug 14, 2014)

When customers keep buying from a provider about whom they have read hundreds of bad reviews in a  short time about being a scam & later on open another thread with the title "XYZ host scammed me". For example, you may find many such threads daily at LET.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 14, 2014)

K2Bytes said:


> When customers keep buying from a provider about whom they have read hundreds of bad reviews in a  short time about being a scam & later on open another thread with the title "XYZ host scammed me". For example, you may find many such threads daily at LET.


And then they claim "well it's so cheap, I don't have anything to lose" and then a few days later "they scammed me!"

Stop the waterworks.  You were warned going in.


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 14, 2014)

It would have to be lying providers.

It could be about anything.  Talking big and bad about an office and not having one (can anyone guess who I'm talking about)?  Lying about outsourcing.  Lying about how long you've been in business.  Lying about overselling.  I'm sure I'm missing a few that I'll remember later and add...or tomorrow during work I'll see a thread somewhere that will remind me and I'll add it


----------



## MannDude (Aug 14, 2014)

People asking for information although it is clearly advertised on the website. Sure, some information may be sort of hard to find, but things like product pricing and features.... c'mon. It's right there. On the website. Advertised clear as day. This is what generates sales, and in no way, shape, or form is this 'hidden' or hard to find. See that number next to that "$" symbol? That's the price. Those things next to the check marks? Those are what we like to call 'features'. If it has an 'X' instead of a check-mark, that means it is not included.

:huh:


----------



## Munzy (Aug 14, 2014)

Ohh I see we are all talking about Green Value Host here.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm the sheer pain in my side.


----------



## Mid (Aug 15, 2014)

MannDude said:


> People asking for information although it is clearly advertised on the website. Sure, some information may be sort of hard to find, but things like product pricing and features.... c'mon. It's right there. On the website. Advertised clear as day. This is what generates sales, and in no way, shape, or form is this 'hidden' or hard to find. See that number next to that "$" symbol? That's the price. Those things next to the check marks? Those are what we like to call 'features'. If it has an 'X' instead of a check-mark, that means it is not included.
> 
> :huh:


Someone like me might want to (double) check whether the service is live, any person replying on the other side before buying. Even though you have clearly advertised, the prospective customer would be more comfortable if he/she gets a reply (even if there is nothing they have to really query you) for a dumb question. I always feel safe that way, whether the sale is small or big, an confirmation before purchase should not be questioned; some might abuse it, but what on earth that is not abused?


----------



## Mid (Aug 15, 2014)

what I feel pathetic in this industry is infants doing business as if elderly

and more pathetic, no one can stop it.


----------



## Schultz (Aug 15, 2014)

Existing bad providers & hosts pushing the limit on prices and making clients think that their $2/mo VPS will get the best support for all the software in the world & they'll have top of the line hardware.

Then you always have providers like BlueVM who devalue the hosting industry by providing rock-bottom prices, they have lately improved by a lot though.

Providers need a mix of low/med & high tier plans to suit all needs.


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 15, 2014)

MannDude said:


> People asking for information although it is clearly advertised on the website. Sure, some information may be sort of hard to find, but things like product pricing and features.... c'mon. It's right there. On the website. Advertised clear as day. This is what generates sales, and in no way, shape, or form is this 'hidden' or hard to find. See that number next to that "$" symbol? That's the price. Those things next to the check marks? Those are what we like to call 'features'. If it has an 'X' instead of a check-mark, that means it is not included.
> 
> :huh:


We all know what you were dealing with last night


----------



## Imam86 (Aug 15, 2014)

Customer VS Provider
Provider VS Provider
Customer VS Customer

I just want to live in peace on this planet. :huh:


----------



## MannDude (Aug 15, 2014)

Imam86 said:


> Customer VS Provider
> Provider VS Provider
> Customer VS Customer
> I just want to live in peace on this planet. :huh:


I think most of these complaints are generally lighthearted and not signs of any real anger.


----------



## msp - nick (Aug 15, 2014)

Public press releases that are just not true is #1 

Lies, consistently is annoying.


----------



## gxbfxvar (Aug 15, 2014)

The script kiddies which break into or ddos servers (usually not my own, but it is annoying if provider itself is the target).


----------



## sundaymouse (Aug 15, 2014)

How much personal information some hosts are demanding while there's no mention of company details in "About us" and a /# Privacy Policy.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 15, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I think most of these complaints are generally lighthearted and not signs of any real anger.



The last time a provider made me wait 10 minutes for the activation email for their supposedly "instant setup" VPS they woke up the next morning with a horse head next to them in bed...


----------



## tonyg (Aug 15, 2014)

Sending clear text emails with account username and password.

Yes, I am talking to 90% of the providers out there.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 15, 2014)

tonyg said:


> Sending clear text emails with account username and password.
> 
> 
> Yes, I am talking to 90% of the providers out there.


Sometimes this is the only way for a customer to know what their randomly generated password is.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 15, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Sometimes this is the only way for a customer to know what their randomly generated password is.


Of course there is, how about display the username and password on the original http SSL connection.

There is no need to send an email with personal info like many providers do.


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 15, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Sometimes this is the only way for a customer to know what their randomly generated password is.


Why not make the randomly generated server password and/or keys available in the control panel instead of emailing it in clear text?  One example of a panel that uses this method for passwords and keys is NephOS (one of my favorite custom VM control/billing/account management panels http://nephoscale.com/hybrid-cloud-oem-licensing/ )


----------



## trewq (Aug 15, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> Sometimes this is the only way for a customer to know what their randomly generated password is.


Make them login to the panel and change it before they can access it. If it's KVM then you need to display it once somewhere, probably not in an email though.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 16, 2014)

In a perfect world.


----------



## Abdussamad (Aug 16, 2014)

I'd like to see providers list payment methods they accept in a standardized way. A link to a page titled payment methods would be ideal. Right now the closest thing to a standard is to go through WHMCS ordering until you hit the last page where they are all listed.


----------



## ghostfrompast (Aug 16, 2014)

When providers preach about something they have no clue about. e.g security
When providers offer something then can't deliver. E.g security services.
When providers use fake accounts to praise themselves.
When providers steal content and post it on their blog.
When providers open new "companies" after old ones failed miserably due to getting hacked. Same ones who reached.

You can run but you cant hide.


----------



## blergh (Aug 18, 2014)

http://youtu.be/0xE5f62vPOo

(NSFW)

:lol:


----------



## Patrick Bostwick (Aug 19, 2014)

When spammers order a /27 or larger strictly for <insert every well known IP justification that isn't related to email here>.


----------



## TekStorm - Walter (Aug 28, 2014)

What bothers me is when you get a service and they say they are going to do something and then dont follow through with it, they promise you the world until they get your hard earn cash and they says they never said that. Like with this data center we dealt with they just up and cut us off without any notice so they could move the center across the country and then we had to scramble to get a new service provider. Then they came back like nothing had happen and expected us to go back to them.


----------

